# Feather Inlay ... My Best Yet :)



## Shane (Sep 16, 2007)

I just finished this one about a hour ago, I think its my best yet and will probably be the first one of these I will attempt to sell, if I can decide on a price. The picture are terible and don't do it justice, the colors of the thread and feathers are very bright. I really need to get my photo tent set back up instead of shooting with just a 50 light watt bulb.

The kit is the Wallstreet II with Jungle **** and Golden Pheasant feathers, blue, green and gold thread and gold tinsel.






















BTW I am almost finished with the tutorial for casting feathers and hopefully will have it posted later today, just waiting for the blank to cure. Check the Casting forum later for the post.

Comments/Critiques always appreciated.

Happy Turnings,

Edited: Feather Pen Tutorial is posted: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=28039


----------



## stevers (Sep 16, 2007)

I am impressed!!! Very nice job.


----------



## Stevej72 (Sep 16, 2007)

Shane, I didn't think they could get any better than your last one.  That is awesome!  Looking forward to your tutorial, I have a pheasant skin full of feathers I've been wanting to cast.  Wish I wouldn't have sold all my fly tying stuff.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 16, 2007)

That is amazing!!!!!! Very well done[]


----------



## broitblat (Sep 16, 2007)

Beautiful Pen -- and I like the picture!  Great colors in both 

  -Barry


----------



## great12b4ever (Sep 16, 2007)

Shane, I am having a hard time with your pen.  It somehow looks a tad bit off in places, and I am not sure how it would hold up over the long haul.  IN order to ease my mind you need to send that pen to me post haste and I will give it a good going over for the next 2 or 3 years, using it everyday, and then I will try to remeber to report back my in depth results and critique.[][][]

Seriously. I LIKE IT!! Fantastic job!  looking forward to the tutorial

Rob


----------



## thewishman (Sep 16, 2007)

That is gorgeous! Price it high - $100+.

Chris


----------



## Radman (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice!  You'll be surprised how fast it sell!
[8D]


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow, that's definitely even better than the last.  That has got to be one of the nicest pen designs I've seen.


----------



## les-smith (Sep 16, 2007)

That's it I'm jealous. I tried not to be, but you broke me.  Dang, Am I ever impressed.  In my opion you have found a nitch.  I think your tutorial is going to get me into casting. Great job, again.


----------



## Hosspen (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow! That's some really cool natural colors there. I've never seen such a nice feather pen. Keep up the fine feathered friend work. You have quite the eye for color combinations. Thanks for sharing your talents.


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 16, 2007)

Shane,that is awesome!
Some of the coolest,exciting work
I've seen in a while.[]
I hope these sell well for you.


----------



## DKF (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice!  That is some crazy detail work!  Sell HIGH!


----------



## MarkHix (Sep 16, 2007)

I have seen alot of amazing pens here.  I think this is the best.


----------



## Fred (Sep 16, 2007)

Very elegant and very nicely executed. Congratulations on a jod very well done! []


----------



## Shane (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you for all the great comments everyone! []


----------



## fstepanski (Sep 17, 2007)

Sweet!  Nice job Shane, beleive you have GOT IT..


----------



## alxe24 (Sep 17, 2007)

wow that is one heck of a pen. I don't know how difficult was to made but I'de sell it between $90 to $110.
Congrats on that creative pen. and looking forward for the tutorial.
Alex


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 17, 2007)

Lovely, lovely work. That's simply beautiful.


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 18, 2007)

That is really, really sweet. A good color match with the platings. 

I would certainly price that puppy high, as said, over $100. This isn't the kind of pen I'd be willing to reduce profits just so I could potentially sell more. "Flagship" pens like this are like Corvettes and Vipers-- they don't...and shouldn't... go cheap. You may not sell a huge number of them, but it will certainly make a very strong argument that your craftsmanship and time spent makes your $40 pens a REAL bargain.


----------



## scroller99 (Sep 28, 2007)

my wife was admiring a golden pheasent at the zoo last weekend and she will flip when she sees the pen and will be hounding me to make one that pen really is awe inspiring Howard


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome...made feature photo too, congrats ![][][]


----------



## Carl Bakkum (Sep 28, 2007)

Shane,I just can't believe your beautiful work

Carl  Mesa,AZ


----------



## Penmonkey (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow that is beautiful!


----------

